# Intel ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Intelligence ... News you can count on and know what is true (and going on) ...

Like a scanner... (police, fire/rescue or etc.) Forums are a great place for Intel also... but one must double check forum talk... radio/TV ...

Where do you get your Intel?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Local, scanner.
Anythin else, shortwave radio an sort it out witha bit a common sense.
Damn lucky guess after that.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My dogs bark and I know there's somebody on the property. Or a squirrel. 

Sadly, that is the extent of my intel...


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Most authority groups in my area are now didgital so i cant pick them up on my scanner.

News feeds seem useless........at some point news became propaganda.

I just keep my eyes open, how many friends are able to find work.....are the local business's doing well ect. But i spose thats only economical news. Also just listening to what people have to say, whats on their minds and what concerns them. Currantly it seems to be illigal imigrants and islam and the economy. 2 of the 3 listed used to be taboo for many of my friends to openly talk about, not anymore. The country is awakening.

I use this forum for alot of my news even though its US based. Ive found if its not posted here then it isnt important on a global scale.

One day id love to get on HAM radio, I think there would be alot of like minded people to talk to.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I rely on this forum and the chatter at the donut shot.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I rely on this forum and the chatter at the donut shot.


Police Officer?


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I rely on this forum and the chatter at the donut shot.


Avid donut fan?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

When reporting news from the U.S. the BBC seems to me to be unbiased and reliable.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

oldvet said:


> When reporting news from the U.S. the BBC seems to me to be unbiased and reliable.


I like the BBC too. They report the facts and details that the talking heads in the states don't/can't.

My other source was the neighbor lady. Wasn't much going on that her nose didn't sniff out.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

IMHO most of the US news is compromised and so infiltrated by the gooberment that its useless. I do have the Drudgereport up while at work and check it pretty much non stop for the headlines but as far as reliable news reporting you have to go international...again its just my view.
But earlier today I was actualy thinking about the state of the US and came to the conclusion that our gooberment was our enemy...hate to say it but with the latest crap that the useless elected representaives of both houses pulled with the lack of health care coverage to let them CYA themselves and the rules that are allowing them to opt out of the programes they designed for the rest of the country, well its pretty obvious that the time is getting close that that the Elites are no longer going to be worried about those of us down in the dirt....makes me wonder .....well lets just leave it at that...how much longer are we going to put up with this crap.........


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

DOJ, DOD, FBI, DHS, NCIC, Interpol, Ameripol, NIBRS, OSI, ATF, CIA, CBP, ICE, DIA, NCIS, USPIS, DOT and many many others. Oh wait, did you say I could count on the info to be completely true? Then I would have to limit that list to what I see and hear first hand. Even police radio traffic over scanners is often misdirection and misinformation.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think there is a real reliable source for accurate news anymore. Forums are fun for what they are but tend to have a lot of misinformation on them. The national media is so for all intents and purposes a propaganda tool of the Left Wing in this country and for that matter around the world. The BBC years ago offered a possible link to sanity but they too are now in the fold of the Left. 

I am not trying to be an overly negative person here. I am trying to point out the fact that RELIABLE sources are harder to find. For those folks who still have and use Ham Radios the contacts they have over the airwaves is possibly the best source of on the ground hard news. I do not currently hold a license to broadcast but I will say this the need for ham operators is greater today than any other time I have known. God Bless those who do have and use their licenses. GB


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Most authority groups in my area are now didgital so i cant pick them up on my scanner...


If it's unencrypted EDACS or APCO25, then there's a scanner for it. Models made by GRE and Uniden are the most common in the US.

For critical incidents much traffic is sent to unlisted (unidentified to hobbyists) channels. Many of which are encrypted unless it's a huge event requiring ad hoc interoperability.

it seems most large metro areas are going encrypted. Rural still tends to be unencrypted.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I don't think there is a real reliable source for accurate news anymore. Forums are fun for what they are but tend to have a lot of misinformation on them.


"Trust... but verify"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust,_but_verify


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The only "NEWS" that I need & is of any value, can be got by looking out the window. I only need to know how to dress to go to the outhouse or do the homestead chores..........everything else is BULL-SNOT and/or not relevant at least to me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We keep a local scanner on ... (fire/recue/police) 

I can get general info not only for small events but larger one also. I can get a feel for what is going on in the general area. (Which is what I'm looking for)

I also dusted off our CB (Citizens Band radio), mostly for use when one person is home and the other person out of the tractor. (etc.) We have no cell service in our area ... bummer. 

I was surprised at the number of local folks that have and use them. While it is a short-distance radio ... It done rather well and I was pleased. (and no license required)


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Work on a Nuke capable Bomber Base, I usually can tell when something is going down. When we stuck our noses into Syria is one of the latest examples.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Our 'news' is a one or two topic deal, they will chew on a topic until the next 'big' thing comes along. Of course the next big thing is usually something that once upon a time you'd only find on the cover of tabloids. The BBC still covers world events well.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

John Stewart


----------



## yourpracticalprepper (Aug 15, 2013)

I've found that the blaze seems to be a great source of info and like everybody else has already stated the ability to read your surroundings is great. But we have to watch out for normalcy bias


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

oldvet said:


> When reporting news from the U.S. the BBC seems to me to be unbiased and reliable.


The BBC is just as liberal as the American press. I like checking out the UK papers from the links on the Drudge Report. The UK Telegraph is one of my favorites.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

For news that might be of interest to a prepper I go to some news aggregator sites like PrisonPlanet.com, SteveQuayle.com, BeforeItsNews.com, StanDeyo.com, and occupycorporatism.com. A lot of the stuff at some of those places is idiotic but there are good stories at every one of those from time to time.

I get my economics information from Zero Hedge. I also watch videos from different sources like:

Greg Mannarino
Sgtreport
Susanne Posel
USA Watchdog

I have keyword searches setup in Youtube for:

economic collapse
hyperinflation
martial law
dollar collapse
currency reset
lindsey williams
john williams shadowstats
peter schiff
marc faber
ann barnhardt
jim rogers


----------

